# Franklin Foundry 12 x 37



## svfrolic (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to this forum and to woodturning too. It just happened that I have found this old lathe on craigslist and now it is in my basement. It works and the only thing that is missing is center. I was going to buy a new one but I am not sure about MT# of the tailstock so I wonder if somebody might be familiar with this lathe and let me know what taper # center I should get?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi svfrolic, welcome to LJ!
What lathe? Where's the picture? Maybe a brand name? Something. We need hints.

If it's a full size lathe, it's a good bet the taper is #2 MT. Any friends nearby to borrow a taper to check fit?
DanK


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Perhaps you could remove the headstock's and see if it fits the tailstock. If it does, take it with you to the store.

Another alternative is to work with a supplier that will let you buy both and return one.

Or, you could measure the diameter of the opening in your tailstock. A #1 is approximately 12 mm whereas a #2 is close to 18 mm when measuring the diameter just shy of the thickest end.

Oh yes, there's also the MNgary method. If my pinkie finger is a nice fit it's a number 1, but if my thumb is a nice fit it's a #2.


----------



## svfrolic (Feb 2, 2013)

Dan:
It is Franklin Foundry 12×37. It was sold by Sears years ago.


----------



## svfrolic (Feb 2, 2013)

MNgary:
I measured it and the opening is just a little under 1/2" which would make it close to 12mm. No chance my thumb would fit there


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, there you have it. The numbers tend not to lie. It's a good thing I didn't bet on it, because I felt very strongly that a lathe that big would have used a larger taper.
DanK


----------



## Lonewolfjustin (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a question/favor regarding this lathe if you still have it. I bought one myself from a friend of mine for $40 just to try out the world of turning. Got it home cleaned it up a little and started turning. During the turning my workpeice flew out of the machine. I had made sure everything was tightened down, but after digging realized that the tailpeice lock wasn't locking the tailpeice. Realized that the bolt that wasn't going all the way down to the tube. After finding a craftsman manual for their lathe saw that there is a shoe lock that goes between the bolt and the tube to provide the friction. I have searched for this shoe online but can't find it anywhere and craftsman site doesn't carry anymore. So my question/favor is can you post a photo of what this shoe lock is and what it looks like. Maybe even some dimensions so I can try to replicate my own. I appreciate any help with this!

The part on the diagram is #33


----------

